# I want to thank all of the men and women who serve and protect each and every one of us



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I know this is a slingshot Forum, but I feel it’s also a way for me to show my appreciation for all the men and women who provide protection so that the rest of us can enjoy the freedom we enjoy today. I also want to thank all the parents, and families that I’m sure have sleepless nights being worried (concerned) about their loved ones.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks AaronMB, our veterans deserve recognized. A small price to pay for their se vice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

To all that served-Job well done and you will always be appreciated and respected!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Watching the news this morning they showed a segment where a soldier surprises his two daughters at school.❤❤❤❤❤ The sacrifices these men and women make for their country is very admirable.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes I agree with Tag well said.

When my dad was only 18,he was called up (conscripted) into national service.

He was sent to Germany for training in 1952,then off to the jungles of Malaya as a Bren gunner .

Some (not all) kids these days don't realise how fortunate they are.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes I agree with Tag well said.

When my dad was only 18,he was called up (conscripted) into national service.

He was sent to Germany for training in 1952,then off to the jungles of Malaya as a Bren gunner .

Some (not all) kids these days don't realise how fortunate they are.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)




----------

